# Barking collar



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking for a referral on a dog barking collar. Have read reviews on some and it seems that none satisfy everyone. I have a dog that is a barking idiot and he is bothering me and my neighbors.

Need some relief...................Thanks


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 30, 2011)

I tried an $11 collar fro, Harbor Freight. Keep looking  It helped ease up some, but the Wonderdog is determined, and outlasted the batteries.


----------



## hoochfisher (Feb 6, 2011)

I used the one from walmart. It worked great. My wife dauschaund is one of them little pain in the ........ Dogs. Neighbors complained which Finnaly showed my wife I was right about its yapping none stop.  

That bark collar is about $45. It beeps on the first bark as a warning. Second bark gets the juice. Every bark afterwards causes it to become stronger. All this must be reinforced with your verbal "quite" command.   It took about three good jolts for ours to figure out to shut up. After a week, we could leave it off her. If she started yapping, all we had to do was act line we were putting it on her and she would shut up and lay down.  Best $50 I've spent in a long time!


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 7, 2011)

The bark collars are the way to go i had a beagle that was super loud at feeding time he barked non stop got a tri tronics bark collar fixed him right up.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 7, 2011)

hoochfisher said:


> I used the one from walmart. It worked great. My wife dauschaund is one of them little pain in the ........ Dogs. Neighbors complained which Finnaly showed my wife I was right about its yapping none stop.
> 
> That bark collar is about $45. It beeps on the first bark as a warning. Second bark gets the juice. Every bark afterwards causes it to become stronger. All this must be reinforced with your verbal "quite" command.   It took about three good jolts for ours to figure out to shut up. After a week, we could leave it off her. If she started yapping, all we had to do was act line we were putting it on her and she would shut up and lay down.  Best $50 I've spent in a long time!



I borrowed a walmart brand from a friend and put it on one of my beagles.
When the shock hit,he buried himself under the hay,bawling loudly,which just made it worse.
The neighbors came out to see who was killing a dog....but it worked


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 7, 2011)

I got a tritronics last June for my jack russell and it has worked well.  I had to turn it up to 4 before he paid it any attention, but if he barks now, he rarely does more than once.  The same battery is still working well in it.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Feb 7, 2011)

If u have a medium to large dog, get the collar with the 9v battery. I have used mine on 3 different dogs. Great results every time.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 28, 2012)

Tritronics Bark Limiter works very well with my labs. 

Not the cheapest out there, but the best usually isn't. 

Collar tells me how many times my dogs have been "reminded", which tells me how strong the reminder needs to be (though I don't think I even need to turn it on any more. They know).


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 29, 2012)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Looking for a referral on a dog barking collar. Have read reviews on some and it seems that none satisfy everyone. I have a dog that is a barking idiot and he is bothering me and my neighbors.
> 
> Need some relief...................Thanks



I had the same problem after I decided to let my boy get a blue tick hound,one word LOUD....I purchased one off ebay called the elite-tec ET-9898....600 yd range.Has three different correction functions- beep,vibrate and shock with nine levels.100% waterproof ,submersible and rechargeable receiver,auto bark stop feature.I haven had the first problem out of it and it works as advertised.I only had to shock the dog a couple times before he learned what the deal was.Now if he starts barking ,one press of the beep button and he stops.Also i try to let him out to run around in the afternoons and if he runs out of site I can press the beep button and he comes running right back to me....If he's doing something he's not suppose to I use the vibrate button for correction,no matter what he's doing when that vibration starts he stops dead in his tracks,I broke him from following us down our driveway in our vehicles with it.....Mine cost around $120.00 but it was the best money I ever spent and worth every penny.I know they dont work on every dog but thank goodness it worked on his because if it didnt I was gonna have to get rid of him to keep my sanity...the younger the dog is the easier it will be to train it with the collar.....good luck and I highly recommend getting one with the three different correction features.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 29, 2012)

I've used em all I believe. The best I ever have used is the Dogtra. That's all I'll buy now.


----------

